# Strength in Adversity - An Alliterative Verse



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

An short alliterative piece about the binding of the Fenris Wolf.

***

A pup at play too soon does grow.
Pleasure comes from boisterous sport.
The form gains fang and weight.
Fear starts.

The shining one is struck down.
Simple action makes conflict.
That such could fall is felt a threat.
Freedom threatens.

Wolf-god wills constraint.
Wisdom requires bonds be placed.
Calls he that chains be forged.
Creating limits.

A game gives form and law
Generates now more ordered life

Placed around the pup they are,
Play at binding him they say.
Consent to chains is needed here.
Chaos restrained.

First they form of strength a chain,
Force grants tight control.
Laeding’s wrap of links of iron,
Loose slips

Divine will directs form now.
Diamond hard links surround.
Not in Droma unto death,
Dashes free

A game gives form and law
Generates now more ordered life

Down to where the dark things live;
Dreams that wield primal force.
Forms that are shaped by the forge
Fire bound.

A chain to bind a bitter form
Before fear becomes a truth.
Spun from spaces, gap made form.
Society starts.

The crash of a cat, the beard of a wife,
Crags base woven through
Lusts of a bear, the spit of a bird,
Binding gaps.

Trust there shall be gain in this,
Tempers acts that else be done

Slender glows the shining thread.
Suspicion reflects in fiery eyes.
The wolf would have a show of faith,
Whilst bound.

Hound-god his hand out does stretch.
Holds it as the jaws squeeze shut.
A willing hostage held encaged.
Honour pays.

Weapon of the wolf-joint
With this it begins.
Bodes it ill to bring forth.
Betrayal starts.

Trust there shall be gain in this,
Tempers acts that else be done

Roped beyond release now,
Rage replaces joking play,
Strength on bounds accepted strains.
Struggle starts.

No slipping out of solemn oath
Slowly bone is rent apart.
Willingly placed in peril still.
Perfection ends.

Swift spurts it forth now,
Spit washed blood.
The price is paid to calm the fear.
Pain starts.

A game gives form and law
Generates now more ordered life.
Trust there shall be gain in this,
Tempers acts.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

I like it. It's not too overly simplistic but still evokes some nice imagery. Well done.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

